# Little Gaby may be sick



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would not get cranberry juice for her. If you check what humans drink most of them are cocktails with the first ingredient being sugar - the last thing you would want her to ingest with a uti. You can get cranberry powder are sprinkle it onto her food. I know I have seen this at my good dog food store. Hope she feels better soon. Try to get her to drink as much as possible.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

How old is she and what are her symptoms? Has she had UTIs in the past? If possible, and I know you're already thought of this, try and get a urine sample just prior to your vet visit. One of my rescues suffered from chronic UTIs, and another had diabetes and urinated often. I was constantly lugging urine samples to the vet.

In the meantime, I've heard that apple cider vinegar (preferrably Bragg's) is good for UTIs, along with yogurt/kefir. 

On a side note, excessive urination could also indicate an underlying disease, like diabetes, so it's _good _that you're going to the vet. (I'm not saying she has diabetes, as I know nothing about her or her history, but just pointing out that it's always better to be safe than sorry.) 

I hope little Gaby is better soon!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

do you mean she should give her yogurt? I don't know what kefir is. Also how much apple cider vinegar should she give her? Thanks!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Pamela said:


> do you mean she should give her yogurt? I don't know what kefir is. Also how much apple cider vinegar should she give her? Thanks!


Yes, you can give her plain yogurt.  Kefir: Kefir
I give mine a tablespoon of plain yogurt or kefir and a teaspoon or so of ACV. It's pretty strong so you might have to work up to a teaspoon or more (since she's a SPOO). Mine get it on a regular basis. You can mix it in the water if you change it out daily, but some dogs won't drink it. I hide it in their food.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My daughter got urine sampe and it has a little tissue and blood in it. Oh I hope she will be ok!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope she'll be okay, too! Does she appear to have any fever or other symptoms? Is she acting like it's painful when she urinates? I think encouraging her to drink water to flush out her bladder might be a good idea, others please chime in here! Meanwhile, try not to over worry, you'll have her seen by your vet soon. (Sending you a cyber hug!):hug:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

If you are visiting the vet I would refrigerate her urine until your visit. The vinegar is a very good idea. Rowan why do you like the Bragg brand? Is it organic?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Kefir is really thick yoghurt (thicker than sour cream or greek yoghurt). It's spoonable. yummy, yummy. I buy it a lot. I hope you little girl feels better soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How's Gaby doing? I hope the vet was able to see her and put your mind at ease. Just thinking of worried you and your sweet little girl. Please give us an update when you can.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rikki had a UTI in July. I diagnosed his from the symptoms. Frequent urniation, he'd go a bit, dribble, then hesitate then finish. The sample he gave at the vets office showed bacteria but luckily nothing was in the kidneys. He recovered fine with meds. I knew it wasn't diabetes, his symptoms weren't like my daughters (she's type 1) we were allowed to show him at our county fair in 4-H, poor boy was standing on the grooming table and just went, I've never seen people move so fast to get out of splash range lol.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Gaby saw the vet yesterday and she has a UTI - and they think she may gaved passed a stone - blood in urine too - but her xrays showed she is ok - no tumor etc - she is 9 and a cute little ball of frisky! My poor daughter has had so much lately with her dogs - Cassie had a ruptured anal glad - she just got her "lampshade" off - now Gaby - everyone seems to be on antibiotics - I will tell her about the plain yogurt. It is sooo costly - does anyone have insurance - is it worth it? she has spend over a thousand dollars this year on the three dogs....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow - that is expensive. Glad to hear you know what is going on now. That seems very young to pass a stone - are there any dietary restrictions you need to follow now? Plain yogurt can't hurt and may be especially helpful as the antibiotics will gill off the good bacteria as well as the bad.


----------

